# Who will win on Saturday?



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU plays Wyoming on their own tuff and if Wyoming beats them right at home then it will be a slap in the face to their victory. Wyoming has a chance to make a name for themselves and they are playing pretty good this year. The Utes beat Wyoming last year 50-0 and they played in Wyoming. Who is going to win???

The Utes are playing Air Force who are also 3-0 this year and they have been playing really well so far. This should be a pretty close game. The Utes are playing a tougher team than BYU on Saturday which isnt surprising when BYU is in the high school league right now. Who is going to win.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

You're really not that smart are you? At least when RR tries to get a rise out of Coug fans his posts are somewhat sensible.

I would guess that most Ute fans are embarrassed that you claim to be one of them. You give them a bad name.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You're really not that smart are you? At least when RR tries to get a rise out of Coug fans his posts are somewhat sensible.
> 
> I would guess that most Ute fans are embarrassed that you claim to be one of them. You give them a bad name.
> 
> Shane


Did I get your BYU thong wedged up your crack a little to much??? BTW you were so frustrated and trying to insult me that you even failed to answer the question. :lol: :lol: Easy there Duck Crack

Who will win on Saturday???


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

How old are you? Real classy.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> How old are you? Real classy.
> 
> Shane


I was simply asking a question and then you tried your best to insult me. Thanks for playing the Game. Game over.

Come one Comrade Duck the only reason I mentioned BYU being in the High School League is because they played.

Northern Iowa
Washington
and
UCLA

all of which are like high school teams.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Shane is right, but I will take the bait, the first half of the post does not deserve a response but the latter half is intriguing. Before I start, props to the Utes! http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex #20
AF beat the Utes 20-12 last year (while the Y beat them 31-6) and ended ahead of the Utes in Conf standings. 2006 Sakoda hit a FG with time expiring if I remember correctly to win 17-14. 2006 barely escaped at 38-35, In short, better not look past the AF, they match up very well against the Utes, I would dare say that the Utes will have a much closer game than the Y. Not to mention that AF already put a beat down on the pokes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Huge it would be devasting to BYU to lose to Wyoming, but I doubt they will lose playing at home and all so it favors them.

Huge looking back at history doesnt mean a lot because each year is very different. Players are more experienced or many teams have new players. The Utes QB Mr. Johnson is healthy this year and it makes a big difference in the overall performance of the team. The Utes beat Wyoming last year 50-0 and I doubt it will be a beat down on them this year when they play again.

Again 2005, 2006, 2007 doesnt mean crap. This is 2008.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought the U and the Y were in the same league??? The utes allowed 10 points by a team that was ranked the worst in the country. So how does that make them the juggernaut that BYU isn't? I must be confused.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I thought the U and the Y were in the same league??? The utes allowed 10 points by a team that was ranked the worst in the country. So how does that make them the juggernaut that BYU isn't? I must be confused.


Nice 8)

The Y will soundly beat Wyoming next week. I dont know about the (running?) Utes.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well BYU's first 6 games are pathetic. They are ranked #14 but they wont play any ranked teams until the Utes. BYU is scared of competition. 

Why arent they playing USC, Oregon, Arizona etc. WHY? Because they would get stomped. I would be embarassed if I was a BYU player and I would demand bigger challenges. The Utes, TCU, and Air Force will end their winning streak and its to bad they arent playing these teams first. 

Michigan would have stomped BYU if they played them their opening game. They just barely beat Washington.

I guess they need 6 easier teams first to iron out their stupidity.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Utah beat Wyoming in Salt Lake last year, just to clear that up, but I guess CS forgot that 2007 doesn't matter. 

Coyote Slayer is not a smart person, just to clear that up also...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Coyote Slayer is not a smart person, just to clear that up also...


But hes smarter than an Idiot, but really who isnt. Yes Wyoming played the Utes last year in utah. If Wyoming beats BYU on Saturday at home then what will be your excuse?? BYU should win 59-0 right?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well BYU's first 6 games are pathetic. They are ranked #14 but they wont play any ranked teams until the Utes. BYU is scared of competition.
> 
> Why arent they playing USC, Oregon, Arizona etc. WHY? Because they would get stomped. I would be embarassed if I was a BYU player and I would demand bigger challenges. The Utes, TCU, and Air Force will end their winning streak and its to bad they arent playing these teams first.
> 
> ...


I must have an outdated schedule for 2008. Mine shows the U doesn't play USC, or Oregon, or Arizona, or any of those teams. So I guess that means according to CS that the U is afraid of competition too. :roll: Michigan is a joke this year so that game doesn't count. So that leaves Utah State. They are a quality team let me tell you. At least the Y played 2 back to back PAC 10 teams and won.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes but if you learn to read the BYU is ranked #14 on the top 25 poll and #11 on the USA today. But yet they arent playing any other ranked teams besides the Utes. Most teams with this type of ranking should be playing a few more ranked teams.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BTW Marty, Michigan is better than Washington or Northern Iowa


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes but if you learn to read the BYU is ranked #14 on the top 25 poll and #11 on the USA today. But yet they arent playing any other ranked teams besides the Utes. Most teams with this type of ranking should be playing a few more ranked teams.


Maybe so, but the schedules are done a couple years in advance, so how can you tell who's going to be ranked. My urim and thumim is on the fritz. Why can't I read??


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes but if you learn to read the BYU is ranked #14 on the top 25 poll and #11 on the USA today. But yet they arent playing any other ranked teams besides the Utes. Most teams with this type of ranking should be playing a few more ranked teams.


Who's the next ranked team that Utah plays? Is it Weber State? (BTW fear Ronny Mac). Don't blame BYU for impressing the national media and the panel of coaches to the point of receiving their votes. Shoot, they have impressed me.

The only thing that sucks about all of this is that I didn't get to see your reaction when you saw the score of the game on Saturday.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Maybe so, but the schedules are done a couple years in advance, so how can you tell who's going to be ranked. My urim and thumim is on the fritz. Why can't I read??


Because Bronco pleaded to have light a schedule so his players would feel like they are worth something. They would be crying home to their mamas every night if they played better teams.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW Marty, Michigan is better than Washington or Northern Iowa


That's debatable.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The only thing that sucks about all of this is that I didn't get to see your reaction when you saw the score of the game on Saturday.


I laughed when I saw the score because UCLA didnt come to play football. The Utes thumped them last year too. UCLA made very stupid mistakes.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> UCLA made very stupid mistakes.


Like getting tackled too hard... And not being as fast as Austin Collie, or as big as Unga. I thought the biggest mistake they made was letting Hall throw *7* touchdown passes.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> The Utes thumped them last year too.


I thought '07 didn't matter.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well UCLA played like they havent practiced or played Football for a very long time. They need to learn to hold onto the ball and their QB couldnt make very good passes. Both their defense and offense sucked but I guess even then BYU couldnt do anything in the 4th quarter. 

You guys said the Utes sucked last year when Brian got a shoulder injury, I would laugh if Max Hall got injuried this year. It would kill BYU.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I thought '07 didn't matter.


It doesnt because teams are better or worse every year.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

coyoteslayer I see wheels by your legs not by your ears, think things out before you say them. Each time you respond you show us how much intelligence you really have.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer I see wheels by your legs not by your ears, think things out before you say them. Each time you respond you show us how much intelligence you really have.


Oh another lame insult. Come on you can do better than this. Many of you people on here who are sensitive probably have cried to your momma about being insulted on the internet and your mom said, "Son I know when you were born you had a set of balls so what happened to them over the years?"

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -O|o- -O|o- Its fun getting the BYU fans all riled up.

Thanks Bigbean for your wonderful comments. Now go see your momma so she can brush your hair.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Well BYU's first 6 games are pathetic. They are ranked #14 but they wont play any ranked teams until the Utes. BYU is scared of competition.
> 
> Why arent they playing USC, Oregon, Arizona etc. WHY? Because they would get stomped. I would be embarassed if I was a BYU player and I would demand bigger challenges. The Utes, TCU, and Air Force will end their winning streak and its to bad they arent playing these teams first.
> 
> ...


You're right. How do all of these renowned sports writers, coaches and commentators not see what you do. You should email all of them and set them straight.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

coyoteslayer 

No hair to brush, I lost it all due to wearing a football helmet for so many years. 

Who said I was a BYU fan?

Once again you have typed something you know nothing about.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You're right. How do all of these renowned sports writers, coaches and commentators not see what you do. You should email all of them and set them straight.


I'm just point out the "Obvious." If the Utes were ranked #11 then I would be saying the same things about them. I wish the Utes were playing tougher teams also.

The Utes play Air Force and they are going to get beat. Wait did I just say that?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> No hair to brush, I lost it all due to wearing a football helmet for so many years.


I was talking about your back hair. Im just teasing with ya.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > You're right. How do all of these renowned sports writers, coaches and commentators not see what you do. You should email all of them and set them straight.
> 
> 
> I'm just point out the "Obvious." If the Utes were ranked #11 then I would be saying the same things about them. I wish the Utes were playing tougher teams also.
> ...


They don't say those things _because_ they are ranked #11. They are ranked #11 _because_ they say those things, but I don't expect you to see the difference.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> They don't say those things because they are ranked #11. They are ranked #11 because they say those things, but I don't expect you to see the difference.


I understand you loud and clear Treehugger.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you for surprising me.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> I understand you loud and clear Treehugger


Its because his momma trimmed the hear out of his ears. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's nice to have a mother that will do such things.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Its because his momma trimmed the hear out of his ears.


I took them wheels off my ears.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Good to hear it. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bigbean since your bald then is that picture on the Avatar really you?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Solve the riddle....


BTW Idiot says i have brain farts and BiGBEAN says I'm a meal on wheels in the outback, so what am I?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Dang rights its me, those theeth have chewed through more than just human bones so don't be making fun of my photo. :twisted:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

a Ute fan. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Coyote I take it the point of your post is to stir red and blue pot. you said several things that are funny.My favorite
"If you were a byu player you would demand to play better teams " :lol: Thats funny


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Coyote I take it the point of your post is to stir red and blue pot. you said several things that are funny.My favorite
> "If you were a byu player you would demand to play better teams " Thats funny


Yes if you had a great skill and it wasnt being used to its greatest potential then would you want better competition. BYU hasn't played Utah State for over 5 years and now they're playing them this year. WHY????


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BYU has done nothing over the years but bring recognition to the whole conference. They are the team that started asking for better teams to play after blowing through the WAC year after year with Edwards as coach. Granted, they couldn't win a bowl game against better teams for a few years, but hey, they seem to be doing better now.

I think it will be a tough season for all MWC top teams. Right now, I don't see Utah or BYU beating TCU but you never know what can happen with key injuries.

My prediction as champion right now, early in the season, is TCU, then Utah, then BYU. Don't rule out Air Force and New Mexico making it difficult for a team or two.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> BYU hasn't played Utah State for over 5 years and now they're playing them this year. WHY????


They played Utah State 2 years ago. Just to clear that up....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I guess even then BYU couldnt do anything in the 4th quarter.


Do you think that the fact that BYU was winning by 59 points and that they started pulling people out of the crowd to play had anything to do with that?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> They played Utah State 2 years ago. Just to clear that up....


So this is what an Idiot feels like......


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

> Come one Comrade Duck the only reason I mentioned BYU being in the High School League is because they played.
> 
> Northern Iowa
> Washington
> ...


So, if BYU is in a High School League, where would that put somebody that played the likes of such powerhouses as Youngstown State and Ohio for their first two games? Or App. State and Troy for their first two? Somebody forgot to schedule Bo Diddly Tech in there. How did that happen?

Assuming BYU is playing 4A ball, wouldn't that put Ohio State and LSU playing 2A or 3A?

At least Washington and UCLA usually put up a good fight. After all, they ARE from the PAC-10 aren't they?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > They played Utah State 2 years ago. Just to clear that up....
> 
> 
> So this is what an Idiot feels like......


We like to make you feel right at home!!

(sorry, you stuck your chin out and said, "Hit me!"). :lol: :lol:


----------

